# 18th issue savings cert



## mcriot29 (12 Dec 2012)

If there is a new issue of savings certs will it be the 1st of jan , or can it be anytime next year, also will the 10 year bond be changed too


----------



## oldtimer (12 Dec 2012)

mcriot29 said:


> If there is a new issue of savings certs will it be the 1st of jan , or can it be anytime next year, also will the 10 year bond be changed too


 A new issue of saving certs could be introduced at anytime. Normally there is little or no notice given when a current issue ceases e.g. previous issues were withdrawn overnight.


----------



## Lightning (12 Dec 2012)

mcriot29 said:


> If there is a new issue of savings certs will it be the 1st of jan ,



As OldTimer said, not necessary. The 10 year product, for example, was launched in the middle of the year. 



mcriot29 said:


> also will the 10 year bond be changed too



Nobody knows if/when the NTMA will be changing State Savings rates/products.


----------



## mcriot29 (12 Dec 2012)

In th past when new certs came out did bonds come out at same time


----------



## The Ghoul (13 Dec 2012)

According to the CSO, the CPI in the year to Nov 2012 was +0.8% and the HICP was +1.6%. The CPI figure is the lowest for 2 years. Maybe these inflation figures will increase the chance of there being an 18th issues savings cert and a 13th issue saving bond with lower interest rates in the near future?

They do show that all the State Savings fixed term, *net* AER rates are probably comfortably above inflation at the moment as they have been for a few years.

Even if Prize Bonds give a meagre average return (often estimated at a net 2%) that doesn't look terrible either given the CPI figure.


----------



## homeboy (13 Dec 2012)

CiaranT said:


> Nobody knows if/when the NTMA will be changing State Savings rates/products.


And I myself haven't the foggiest idea.

BUT......there is considerable speculation around that rates will change, ie be reduced, REAL SOON!

AND.....someone close to the action told me exactly the same!


----------



## Lightning (13 Dec 2012)

homeboy said:


> AND.....someone close to the action told me exactly the same!



hmmm. Your the 3rd person I have heard say this. The evidence builds that a State Savings rate cut is on the way.


----------



## Lightning (13 Dec 2012)

The Ghoul said:


> According to the CSO, the CPI in the year to Nov 2012 was +0.8% and the HICP was +1.6%. The CPI figure is the lowest for 2 years. Maybe these inflation figures will increase the chance of there being an 18th issues savings cert and a 13th issue saving bond with lower interest rates in the near future?



Good point. It might have some bearing but I'm sure that bank pressure on the DoF/NTMA for a rate cut is a bigger factor.


----------



## TheJackal (14 Dec 2012)

Opened a 5.5 year cert in AP yesterday.

Docs take a few weeks to come out he said but it's valid for interest from yesterday


----------



## theresa1 (16 Dec 2012)

It's now only a 5 year term.


----------



## Sue Ellen (16 Dec 2012)

TheJackal said:


> Opened a 5.5 year cert in AP yesterday.
> 
> Docs take a few weeks to come out he said but it's valid for interest from yesterday



So the 13th (Thursday) didn't work against you 

See here for info on rate cut which also mentions the following:

'All applications for *purchases received in a post office* or mailed prior to 16 December 2012 will receive the old rates.'

File that receipt carefully


----------



## theresa1 (20 Dec 2012)

Should this Savings Certificate 18th Issue have a Prospectus like the Savings Bonds 13th Issue? I don't see one on the State Savings website.


----------



## theresa1 (5 Jun 2013)

Instead of 5.5 years NTMA changed it to 5 years from the 18th issue. Should the first 5 year Savings Certificate really have been called Issue 1? I know I'm nickpicking.


----------

